# What inspires you?



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

I just thought this was an interesting question, but what inspires you to do graphic art and designs? I'm not as good as most people, but what inspires me is the vibrant colours of my Tetras. The shine always makes me go on the computer and make something, or make some
paper-and-pen art.


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

I don't know... I guess just seeing a photo or graphic _(especially a beautiful cat)_ that I like inspires me to try & create something with it.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

cagnes said:


> I don't know... I guess just seeing a photo or graphic _(especially a beautiful cat)_ that I like inspires me to try & create something with it.


Same with me. I just love art! It's a wonderful thing, & everyone is good at it, and they are also good at it in their own way, so they are good at it both ways. There is no doubt about that. 

EDIT: I also think these smilies are a work of art. Which they are. 

EDIT AGAIN: Keep up the good work everybody! Hey, even cats make good art. All animals do, too.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I am inspired by the Before and After of the pics.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I get inspired by something that "looks" easy to do, and then I like to try it myself -- I get mixed results, of course. I guess this mostly applies to crafts since I'm not an artist.


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

A lot inspires me, from seeing anothers artwork to taking a walk outside...Seeing beautiful colors and seeing what I can do with them  

Being depressed inspires me also...I see things differently when I am sad


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I have a sucky imagination, I look at others work and take it from there.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Zalensia said:


> I have a sucky imagination, I look at others work and take it from there.


ROFL!!! I have done this too..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

BoscosMum said:


> Zalensia said:
> 
> 
> > I have a sucky imagination, I look at others work and take it from there.
> ...


Me too!

I can generally work on stuff anytime, but get extra inspired by things where the originals are good to start with... for me its more a matter of when I have the time to do them.



> Being depressed inspires me also...I see things differently when I am sad


I am like this also, and I can tell by looking back at my graphics and the colours I used what kind of modd I was in.


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

that happens with me too. I see something cool, and I scroll around the programs, looking for something that will do a half decent job of it!


----------

